# Mita sama perkele (?)



## Scyl_la

Good day to all, 

I was wondering if the phrase "mita sama perkele" (or something similar to it) exists and if yes, what the first two words mean.
I've heard it from some people, but they were not completely sober, so they might have mispronounced it, or I might have misheard it. 
I've tried searching for combinations with "perkele" but nothing similar came up.

Sorry for the nature of question and thanks.


----------



## Maabdreo

Not a native speaker, but could it have been _ihan sama = _"whatever"?


----------



## Scyl_la

Thanks for the suggestion, but it did sound like "mita".


----------



## DrWatson

Actually I think Maabdreo could be right. _Mitä sama_ _perkele _"what same (swearword)" is incomprehensible, but _Ihan sama perkele _would roughly translate to "F**k, whatever/who cares!"


----------



## Scyl_la

Thank you! You're most probably right, maybe I have misheard it.
There was one more reason why I thought my version was correct: in Karelia (the part that used to be Finnish) there was a word combination _mitasama pergala_ used as a swearword by kids.
(It might have been a meaningless combination though).


----------

